# butler and 10 for 4



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

do you guys like this deal. me as a laker fan i dont like it because we give up butler and a high pick.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> do you guys like this deal. me as a laker fan i dont like it because we give up butler and a high pick.


If Felton or Deron would be on the board around 10 Id take that trade.

I think...

PG - Felton or Deron/Dickau/Claxton
SG - JR Smith/Jacobsen
SF - Butler/Lynch/Nachbar
PF - Brown/West/Vroman
C - Magloire/Andersen/Lampe

...is a pretty solid lineup to double the wins from last season.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i think trading a single pick for a proven player and an excellent position pick would be the best case scenerio for the hornets this offseason. I don't care what is being said, jarrett jack is going to be a very successful point in this league, and taking him when hes still on the board at #10 is not too early in my opinion. The fact that we could essentially have a starting five without even TOUCHING the incredible amount of cap room is a very positive thing for us.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

did anyone think about this tho, dickau and butler got into it last season, I don't know how well they could even coexist after that crap.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> If Felton or Deron would be on the board around 10 Id take that trade.
> 
> I think...
> 
> ...



I agree. I like that lineup as a building block for the future. In a few years tho, I think P.J. will be out of that lineup and their is a possibility that Magloire could force a trade (I'm not really sure what's going on in his mind). But I would like the addition of Butler and I like the idea of either Felton or Deron running the team. 

Tooeasy, I agree with you man. I love Jack's game as well. While I would take Felton or Deron before him, I still think Jack is going to be really good.
And what are you talking about when you said Dickau and Butler got into it last year? I don't remember that. Details?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I think its a great trade for both teams, Lakers could get a great PG; and we get the SF position filled with a young great player while getting yet another great PG :biggrin:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jalen5 said:


> And what are you talking about when you said Dickau and Butler got into it last year? I don't remember that. Details?


Dickau and Butler were scrambling for a loose ball and Butler punched Dickau in the baby makers.

I really dont think thats enough to cause a problem...


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

no lakers would take raymond or deron


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

07McCarthy said:


> no lakers would take raymond or deron


The Lakers need a PG badly and they both seem to fit nicely.


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

Good trade for the Lakers, they'll be in good position to draft one of the top 2 point guards (Paul, Williams) and move Odom back to his natural position SF.

Hornets fill the giant hole in there 3-spot, while still having a good chance of Felton still being on the board.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the thing is, NOBODY knows just how good all thes hyped pg's are gonna be in the NBA, all we can do is speculate. Its not that far out of the range of possibilities that one of these 4 pg's could turn into a bust, and if new orleans was to trade a high pick and get a PROVEN contributer that can fill one of their glaring needs, and have the opportunity at drafting a number of solid players, i would think they'd jump all over it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This trade can really help out both teams. I hope they can consider doing this. Someone should spread a rumor about this trade so both teams might hear it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> This trade can really help out both teams. I hope they can consider doing this. Someone should spread a rumor about this trade so both teams might hear it.


Its being spread around the web like wildfire. I'm sure that the FO from one of these teams has already heard about it(or came up with the idea) and if not, they will.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I think this trade would be great for the Hornets. 
personally, I think Caron is underrated, underappreciated and underutilized.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Caron has a knack for not getting himself into the games. He might be happy to get away from Kobe and be allowed to do his thing. I still think NO can get the PG they could use at the 10 pick. It might help many differant areas. This is all based on the idea no major player falls down to the 4 pick though.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

hornets shouldnt make a trade with the laker...
last time i checked, lakers got the bonus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

i like the deal for both teams. Caron is one of my favourite players, he is a hustler, a slasher and an ever improving jump shooter. He has so much untapped potential still. If he could get onto NO and be a number 1/2 option, he could put up some serious numbers. He also is a great defender and a good rebounder.

NO:
PG - Jack
SG- J.R Smith
SF- Butler
PF-Brown
C-Magloire

thats a solid nuclues. Plus 4/5 starters are young.

Lakers:
PG-Paul
SG-Kobe
SF-Odom
PF-BG
C-Mihm/Divac


----------

